# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  białe grudki w kale - to nie pasożyty.

## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry,

Od 7-8 miesięcy zauważyłam białe grudki w kale, czasem jest ich więcej, czasem mniej (badanie na obecność pasożytów w kale wykazało, że wszystko jest w porządku, nie mam choroby pasożytniczej). Od tego czasu również mam zaparcia. Podczas dwóch wykonanych badań USG wyszło, że jest dużo gazów w jelitach. Na początku, przez 2 miesiące robiłam badania pod kątem pasożytów, przyjmowałam leki - objawy nie minęły. Następnie pojawił się refluks żołądka, przyjmowałam leki - refluks minął, jednak białe grudki pozostały. Co może być przyczyną? Lekarz poradził mi wykonanie kolonoskopii, podstawowe badania krwi mam w normie, miewam stany podgorączkowe, osłabienia. Odczuwałam ból w okolicach nerek, trzustki również - robiłam badania, wszystko jest w porządku. Nie odczuwam swędzenia, nie mam dodatkowych objawów, poza tym że jest dużo tłuszczu w kale oraz bywa czasem w nim żółć. 

Możliwość wykonania badania kolonoskopii będę miała dopiero za miesiąc. Czy ktoś mógłby mi podpowiedzieć, co to może być za choroba? Gdy mówię o grudkach w kale lekarzowi, nie dostaję odpowiedzi na to, co to może być, ostatnio jedynie lekarz wspomniał o kolonoskopii. Na pewno nie są to śladowe ilości jedzenia, orzechy itp., wyglądem te grudki przypominają kolorem małe kawałki obranych jabłek, owalny kształt.

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc

----------


## pimpam

Jeśli pasożyty zostały wykluczone to biorąc pod uwagę Twoje dolegliwości/objawy mogą to być zaburzenia trawienia.
Można zbadać również enzymy trzustkowe (krew, mocz) oraz badania pod kątem celiakii.
Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zaburzenia trawienia pod jakim kątem konkretnie?

sama nie wiem, co to może być... już mam dość latania po lekarzach  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej, możesz napisać czy dowiedziałaś się co Ci jest? mam takie same objawy i tez nie wiem co z tym począć :/
będę wdzięczna jesli napiszesz czy coś Ci w końcu wyszło z badań i kolonoskopii 





> Dzień dobry,
> 
> Od 7-8 miesięcy zauważyłam białe grudki w kale, czasem jest ich więcej, czasem mniej (badanie na obecność pasożytów w kale wykazało, że wszystko jest w porządku, nie mam choroby pasożytniczej). Od tego czasu również mam zaparcia. Podczas dwóch wykonanych badań USG wyszło, że jest dużo gazów w jelitach. Na początku, przez 2 miesiące robiłam badania pod kątem pasożytów, przyjmowałam leki - objawy nie minęły. Następnie pojawił się refluks żołądka, przyjmowałam leki - refluks minął, jednak białe grudki pozostały. Co może być przyczyną? Lekarz poradził mi wykonanie kolonoskopii, podstawowe badania krwi mam w normie, miewam stany podgorączkowe, osłabienia. Odczuwałam ból w okolicach nerek, trzustki również - robiłam badania, wszystko jest w porządku. Nie odczuwam swędzenia, nie mam dodatkowych objawów, poza tym że jest dużo tłuszczu w kale oraz bywa czasem w nim żółć. 
> 
> Możliwość wykonania badania kolonoskopii będę miała dopiero za miesiąc. Czy ktoś mógłby mi podpowiedzieć, co to może być za choroba? Gdy mówię o grudkach w kale lekarzowi, nie dostaję odpowiedzi na to, co to może być, ostatnio jedynie lekarz wspomniał o kolonoskopii. Na pewno nie są to śladowe ilości jedzenia, orzechy itp., wyglądem te grudki przypominają kolorem małe kawałki obranych jabłek, owalny kształt.
> 
> Z góry dziękuję za pomoc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też bym chciała znać czy odkryto z czym są związane opisane dolegliwości, mam podobnie. Proszę odezwij się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

może i ty jesz słonecznik lub inne pestki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To pewnie nie owsiki, bo w nocy po takim czasie już byś dobrze o tym wiedział. Tu jest więcej i bardziej profesjonalnie opisane Bezowsikow.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dzień dobry,
> 
> Od 7-8 miesięcy zauważyłam białe grudki w kale, czasem jest ich więcej, czasem mniej (badanie na obecność pasożytów w kale wykazało, że wszystko jest w porządku, nie mam choroby pasożytniczej). Od tego czasu również mam zaparcia. Podczas dwóch wykonanych badań USG wyszło, że jest dużo gazów w jelitach. Na początku, przez 2 miesiące robiłam badania pod kątem pasożytów, przyjmowałam leki - objawy nie minęły. Następnie pojawił się refluks żołądka, przyjmowałam leki - refluks minął, jednak białe grudki pozostały. Co może być przyczyną? Lekarz poradził mi wykonanie kolonoskopii, podstawowe badania krwi mam w normie, miewam stany podgorączkowe, osłabienia. Odczuwałam ból w okolicach nerek, trzustki również - robiłam badania, wszystko jest w porządku. Nie odczuwam swędzenia, nie mam dodatkowych objawów, poza tym że jest dużo tłuszczu w kale oraz bywa czasem w nim żółć. 
> 
> Możliwość wykonania badania kolonoskopii będę miała dopiero za miesiąc. Czy ktoś mógłby mi podpowiedzieć, co to może być za choroba? Gdy mówię o grudkach w kale lekarzowi, nie dostaję odpowiedzi na to, co to może być, ostatnio jedynie lekarz wspomniał o kolonoskopii. Na pewno nie są to śladowe ilości jedzenia, orzechy itp., wyglądem te grudki przypominają kolorem małe kawałki obranych jabłek, owalny kształt.
> 
> Z góry dziękuję za pomoc



Cytat:

"Śluz
Obecność śluzu w stolcu w małych ilościach, praktycznie dla nas niezauważalnych, jest czymś normalnym i potrzebnym. Zapewnia on bowiem odpowiedni poślizg w jelitach i prawidłowe przesuwanie się treści pokarmowej.

Śluz w większych ilościach, który możemy dostrzec gołym okiem, często występuje w przebiegu biegunek, zaparć czy zespołu jelita drażliwego. Jeżeli przebywał on dłuższy czas w jelicie, ulega ścięciu i przypomina białe strzępki, dające złudny obraz obecności pasożytów w kale. Natomiast jeśli nie spędził w przewodzie pokarmowym zbyt dużo czasu, przyjmuje postać galaretki, która pokrywa stolec.

Istnieje wiele chorób, w przebiegu których obserwujemy obecność śluzu w kale. Jedną z poważniejszych stanowi rak odbytnicy i rak okrężnicy. Kolejnym schorzeniem jest ostre zapalenie jelita cienkiego i  grubego, kiedy to kał może zawierać dobrze odgraniczone grudki śluzu i łatwo zauważalne kłaczki oraz strzępki, często zabarwione krwią. Niekiedy śluz może być skupiony w małych bryłkach, które są dokładnie zmieszane ze stolcem. Domieszka śluzu w kale występuje również w przebiegu chorób zakaźnych, do których zaliczamy m.in. czerwonkę pełzakową, a także towarzyszy przewlekłemu nieżytowi jelit. Dla ostatniej jednostki chorobowej charakterystyczna jest obecność śluzu w stolcu przez pewien czas. Prawie zawsze składa  się on z szorstkich, dużych strzępów i ma bardzo jasny kolor, niemal przezroczysty.

Warto wspomnieć, że śluz w stolcu niekoniecznie musi pochodzić z przewodu pokarmowego.  U kobiet w przypadku stanu zapalnego dróg rodnych kał może być pokryty upławami, które są wówczas obfite. Dlatego też w tym przypadku w celu zweryfikowania źródła pochodzenia wyżej opisywanej domieszki konieczna jest wizyta u ginekologa.

Domieszka ta zawsze wzbudza panikę. Należy jednak pamiętać, że obecność świeżej krwi w stolcu nie musi od razu świadczyć o poważnej chorobie."

Koniec cytatu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Mam takie same objawy jak Pani! Czy znalazła Pani już przyczynę, ja niestety nie ! :-(

----------

